# bum genious lookalikes cheap on e bay *updated with review*



## saraendepity

hey ladies i've seen these pockets on ebay they look alot like the bum genious 3.0 and are going really cheap .... anyone got any/used them or any views??? :hugs:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-X-AIO-Wash...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1688|293:1|294:50
sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

anyone??


----------



## dizzyspells

Sorry cant help hun but I have also seen these and wondered the same thing!Really good price though,might be worth getting some to try and if you dont get on with them just sell them back on.Have looked through the feedback though and all seems positive towards the nappies so they must be ok.xx


----------



## elm

They look lovely - I'd give them a go if I hadn't just spent a load on Bamboozles!! You could always sell them on if you didn't like them x


----------



## MUM OF FOUR

I have just bought two coolababy of ebay for £10 and they look like bumgenius but are thinner, they keep my daughter dry for about 3hrs i would defo by somemore


----------



## saraendepity

well i went ahead and bought some - figured for the price even if they were poo (no pun intended!) i wasnt losing any money and got 3.....

they are really quite good!! i've only used them a couple of times to be fair but for what i payed for them i really cant complain!! they are no blueberry's or anythin but definately a good buy for everyday use / bulking out your stash..i know some people dont need to do that......:rofl: or for someone starting out !! 

i'll definately be gettin a few more :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## elm

must not buy more nappies, must not buy more nappies, must not buy more nappies....

xxx


----------



## saraendepity

elm said:


> must not buy more nappies, must not buy more nappies, must not buy more nappies....
> 
> xxx

lol..........stay away from e bay !!!!

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

saraendepity said:


> well i went ahead and bought some - figured for the price even if they were poo (no pun intended!) i wasnt losing any money and got 3.....
> 
> they are really quite good!! i've only used them a couple of times to be fair but for what i payed for them i really cant complain!! they are no blueberry's or anythin but definately a good buy for everyday use / bulking out your stash..i know some people dont need to do that......:rofl: or for someone starting out !!
> 
> i'll definately be gettin a few more :hugs:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxx

i have bought the 3 set of these to try out ,waiting for them to arrive, feel much better after your review x


----------



## saraendepity

hope you get along with them hun....defo good for the price you pay!!!

sara

xxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i mostly use the bambino mio but i dunno if they are still to big for alex because he leaks out of them and cant really sit on your knee right because of the bulk, but his wonderoo one is really good, and them ones look like it.

i ordered the two blues and the green


----------



## saraendepity

well daisy is still very small - only weighs 7 14 and is very slim and these seem to be a good fit, i left her in hers for about 3 hrs and she's quite a heavy wetter n didnt leak at all !!!! i gotone of the blue's (light i think) n its a really nice bright colour!!!

sara

xxxxxx


----------

